# how do you keep scent strong in your cold process soap



## grandma (Nov 1, 2011)

I want to know how to keep a strong scent in my cold process soaps


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 1, 2011)

Use a good quality fragrance oil that you know won't fade.  So many of them do.


----------



## carebear (Nov 1, 2011)

yep.

join the Scent Review Board and you can read reviews of how well they soap and stick.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/

Note 





> Free Email Accounts are NOT ACCEPTED during registration. (i.e. Hotmail, Yahoo, Gmail, Live, t-mail, free AOL etc. etc.).
> 
> Please use your paid ISP e-mail addy.
> ISP addy: @comcast.com, @cox.net, @nc.rr.com, @sympatico.ca, @shaw.ca, @mysoapsite.com etc.
> ...


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2011)

You could also check the scent review chart for info.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc ... tswL#gid=0

Also, read through the Fragrance Oils/ Fragrance Reviews section. You'll find lots of helpful discussions.


----------



## grandma (Nov 1, 2011)

grandma said:
			
		

> I want to know how to keep a strong scent in my cold process soaps


tried to get on review site and kept throwing me out


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 1, 2011)

grandma said:
			
		

> grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a paid ISP address. A free address will not work.


----------



## paillo (Nov 1, 2011)

to stick scents that may be faint, i add about 1 TBSP cornstarch ppo, really seems to help...


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 1, 2011)

I want to join the Scent Review board but I don't have a paid ISP email account.  I only have a hotmail and a gmail account.


----------



## Tegan (Nov 1, 2011)

Hehehe sometimes a paid one doesn't work either.  Our paid acct is @msn.com....doesn't work.   I'm told if you know someone with a paid acct or a work acct that will let you use theirs they only send maybe one or two emails a year....if that.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2011)

I used my college email.


----------



## carebear (Nov 1, 2011)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I want to join the Scent Review board but I don't have a paid ISP email account.  I only have a hotmail and a gmail account.


Who do you have Internet access through?


----------



## heyjude (Nov 2, 2011)

paillo said:
			
		

> to stick scents that may be faint, i add about 1 TBSP cornstarch ppo, really seems to help...




I haven't heard of that before, but it sounds interesting. Do you add it to the fo?


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like cornstarch would add a silky feel to the soap.  

Unless a scent is just all-out strong I'm using a whole 1 oz per lb of soaping oils and this seems to really give it more sticking power.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 2, 2011)

I agree use a good supplier, Im sure we can give you advice on that! I like peak.


----------



## pgnlady (Nov 2, 2011)

I am soooo trying that cornstarch idea, thanks 

When my soaps start to lose scent, I will take a paring knife and LIGHTLY shave the exposed surfaces.  This seems to help by getting rid of the drier outer layer.  This only works with good quality FO's that have staying power in the first place, if you have a bad FO that's a fader then it won't help.


----------



## grandma (Nov 2, 2011)

grandma said:
			
		

> I want to know how to keep a strong scent in my cold process soaps




Peak, what is the rest of the name of the supplier


----------



## paillo (Nov 2, 2011)

heyjude said:
			
		

> paillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i add it to the warmed oils, and i also add my fo/eo to the warmed oils before adding my lye liquid -- seems to help prevent acceleration, seizing, and other baddies with finicky fos. 

and yes, i do think it helps add a silky feeling. i also use tussah silk fiber in every batch


----------



## carebear (Nov 2, 2011)

grandma said:
			
		

> grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peak Candle Supplies  http://www.peakcandle.com/


----------

